# cheat engine? ?



## Tragic420 (Feb 7, 2013)

who knows how to use this damn thing?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 7, 2013)

What do you want to know?
If you're trying to use it on a "Ninjakiwi" game, it won't work, most if not all their shit is not hackable.
I've used it some, what's up?


----------



## Snowed (Feb 10, 2013)

Shit mannn that's still around? I helped the dude make that shit, I'm sure its not the same version but good to hear they're still around


----------

